# Not sure if bleeding or not. (pic)



## Dragten (Jun 6, 2012)

Alright, no time for long talk, as this might be an emergency.
I have just got my first cockatiel (ca 3 month).
At first, it was running around the bottom of the cage and sometimes trying to jump on the wall from the top perch.
Now, it calmed down, but I see that it's chest is somewhat darker.
I am not sure if I should be alerted if he/she if bleeding or not.
I do not want to disturb him/her right now, as he/she finally calmed down, so I have not touched it to see if there is actually any blood there.

Would really love a good advise right now.
Here is the picture. Excuse the quality, I tried to keep my distance.

http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/1270/img0968jr.jpg
added:
Another picture, slight better quality:
http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/1773/img0969vc.jpg


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

The picture is not good enough quality to be able to tell you anything. 

I don't see anything abnormal from that distance.


----------



## Dragten (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you very much for a speedy reply. My apologies for the quality.
Here is yet another picture, I dont think I can get closer that this at the moment.
What bothers me is the uneven darker color on the chest.
There is no blood on the cage itself, and none on the bottom, as far as I could see.
Maybe Im just a little paranoid.
Is there any special behavior for cockatiels that have broken a blood feather? Or do they not feel it at all?

http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/2438/img0971m.jpg


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

My birds rarely notice a blood feather. The uneven dark color looks like part of the coloring of the cockatiel. 

If he is bleeding, you can pack the area with cornstarch or flour. 

Here is picture of my bird with some blood on his feathers under his wing for you to compare to.


----------



## birdsoo (Jul 4, 2012)

It doesnt look like blood to me. Even if it is, it is so little that if he hurt himself or a feather, it is not bleeding any more and it probably did not bleed much, in the first place. If you manage to get photos from even closer, maybe it would be more obvious if it is just darker feathers or blood residue.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

In that area, the main concern would be an injury to the keel bone, not a blood feather. Gently pick him up and restrain him with a towel, then mist some water on the area so that you can part the feathers and get a good look at the skin underneath. If it looks dark or bloody, you will need a vet assessment of whether there are more serious injuries to the bone.


----------



## Dragten (Jun 6, 2012)

meaggiedear, thank you for the picture. I see how big a difference there is.
Do they only have blood feather on their wings or do they appear some other places too? Tail, chest?

birdsoo
Thank you for your reply. This is the picture I was able to take the closest. Almost at the cage.
http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/2182/img0972an.jpg
I doubt that I will be able to get better pictures, as it is getting dark and he got slightly stressed up again. Did a few jumps down and not sits on the bottom 

enigma731
Thanks to you as well.
Does it even remotely look like it could be keel bone injury? As I mentioned, I would like to avoid picking him up, since it is his first day here and he is still stressed.

If it is any help, he is approx. 3 month old. (or so I got told)

edit: again, is there a special behavior if such things happen?


----------



## Dragten (Jun 6, 2012)

Alright.. Im sorry, I hope I may pop an extra question in here:

Is it normal for them to be running back and forth on the bottom for.. some time? It was the first thing he started doing when he got into his new home and now he does it again, occasionally. 
Other times he is either resting on a porch or trying to do some jumps down to the bottom, or on the walls. Sometimes he succeeds, but sometimes it might look like he is **** hurting himself. 

I am sorry if I seem like a paranoid, over-nervous person, but I would really hate my first bird to die on his first day in new home.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I never heard of a tiel jumping like that before. Is he having trouble climbing or is he actually jumping? I might try lowering his perches, etc. so he doesn't hurt himself until he comes more accustomed to his new home. Sometimes young tiels are clumsy and I'm wondering if he is just having trouble getting around. Also, I would try sitting near him and talking softly to him to have him start getting used to you.


----------



## Dragten (Jun 6, 2012)

sunnysmom said:


> I never heard of a tiel jumping like that before. Is he having trouble climbing or is he actually jumping? I might try lowering his perches, etc. so he doesn't hurt himself until he comes more accustomed to his new home. Sometimes young tiels are clumsy and I'm wondering if he is just having trouble getting around. Also, I would try sitting near him and talking softly to him to have him start getting used to you.



He gets up on the top perch, looks like he is aiming at the bottom of a wall (like cats do, slightly shaking is body) and jumps. Looks like he tries to land on the wall. Sometimes, he does it. Sometimes, he lands on the bottom.
It seems like he is not too happy about using walls for moving around. He has been trying to fly up and ever climbed the ceiling to get around.
Its 10pm now, I will try to change his porches around a little tomorrow.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

if he is running back and forth in the bottom of the cage, it is usually a sign he wants out of the cage. 

rearraigning the perches would help him have to jump where he is wanting to go if he can just move to the next perch instead.

edit: they can bleed anywhere they pull or break a blood feather. wings are most common because they reach out and can hit more things when they are flying etc.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

To me it does look like there could be a keel bone injury, which is why I suggested that you need to get a better look at the area.


----------



## Dragten (Jun 6, 2012)

As I finally accept that I probably have to do it, I attempted it. 
I reachen in the cage with a towel, but he just began to panic,
Run around, flapping his wings... Im afraid that I will end up hurting him even more. 
I just cant do it... I cant :'(


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Being able to restrain a bird and examine him for injuries is a crucial skill for you to have as an owner. He isn't going to like it, but you will have to do it anyway sooner or later. Better to begin learning now, when it isn't an absolute emergency. Reach into the cage with your hand first if he is less afraid of it than the towel. Be calm and deliberate in your movements. If you're stressed, he will sense it and get even more upset. Pick him up, wrap him in the towel, and examine him. If he runs around the cage, it may help to dim the lights before you reach in to take him out.


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

Good luck, he seems like a gorgeous bird!


----------



## Dragten (Jun 6, 2012)

Once again, thank you very much.
I have just spoken to the vet and she said that she doubts that it looks like keel injury.
He was starting to run back and forth when I was near, but stopping when he couldn't see me.
She gave me some good advises on how to calm him down...
I've put some apple pieces mixed with seeds and such on the bottom of the cage and covered it to calm him.
And I think I can hear seeds cracking! That alone is a huge relief. 
I will try to keep him calm for few days, partly covered and mostly undisturbed. And will check with vet if there is any more problems.

I still want to thank each and every one of you for your help. From me and from Kiwi... even he will not admit that at the moment.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Is this what he is doing when you say he is running around on the botto
Of the cage?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjtJxcOif7Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Dragten (Jun 6, 2012)

meaggiedear said:


> Is this what he is doing when you say he is running around on the botto
> Of the cage?
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, this is exactly what he did. 
Except he was facing the backwall side of the cage. 
Also, my cage has a relatively tall plastic bottom, so when he stands on the bottom (just checked under the cover, he is on it, not sleeping even though the cage is covered), only his crest can be seen. He really prefers the floor most of the time, it seems. Even though he has easy access to the perches. (ladder, diagonal perch). 
I see the title of the video says he wants out and even though I'd love to satisfy that wish, I dont think it would be a good idea, because:
1. Its his second day here and he still appears to be afraid of me, so I dont think I will be able to return him to the cage. 
2. He is not clipped.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

When I had the middle piece in, my tiels hung out on the bottom too. 

So. That's the behavior you are seeing so that mystery is solved. And its fine if you think it would do more harm than good to get him out right now in the way of building trust with your bird.


----------



## Dragten (Jun 6, 2012)

meaggiedear said:


> When I had the middle piece in, my tiels hung out on the bottom too.
> 
> So. That's the behavior you are seeing so that mystery is solved. And its fine if you think it would do more harm than good to get him out right now in the way of building trust with your bird.


Thanks. Even these small things are calming ME down. I feel like it is me that is the bird, with all this stress I'm going through. 

What exactly do you mean by middle piece?
So, basic situation report:
He is on the bottom, not sleeping. Just kinda stays in the same spot, as I cant hear any clawed step noises. The cage is covered, however I left a small hole for air and a little light. 
Im planning on uncovering one small side either before night or tomorrow morning. Then, 1 side per day. Will see how it goes from there. 
I just hope he can reach the water, if needed. There are 2 sources, 1st one being a small.. Upside-down tube-dispenser thingy and 2 one is on the rotating... bowl. Not sure what it is called, but it came together with the cage ("ferplast").


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

It's just my cage and how it is set up. 

I would uncover one side completely. Most tiels won't eat if they feel like they cannot see well and they have very poor eyesight in the dark.


----------



## Dragten (Jun 6, 2012)

meaggiedear said:


> It's just my cage and how it is set up.
> 
> I would uncover one side completely. Most tiels won't eat if they feel like they cannot see well and they have very poor eyesight in the dark.


Understood.

If I may insert another question in here:

I have read that if cockatiels spend some time on the bottom of the cage, it would be a good idea to have some special sand on it (Source: http://www.cockatiels.org/ownersandenthusiasts/cages-accessories-cockatiels.htm). Is that true?
Because I've read another place that it might not be such a good idea, for instance because of sand flying all over the place if tiel flaps the wings.
Other than keeping them clean off their dropping, is there any other benefit of having sand?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

No, sand is not good. Just change the papers as needed and at least once a day as this gives you the opportunity to see what his poop regularly looks like and to notice any changes since changes in droppings is often the first sign of illness in a bird.

As far as him having access to water I am sure he will drink when he needs to but since he prefers the bottom you should probably put a food and water dish toward the bottom.

Some baby birds are not raised in cages with bars so it may take him some time to get used to climbing and his new environment in general.


----------



## Dragten (Jun 6, 2012)

Read and understood everything.

--------
Here is an annoying thing:
I have just came back from study, and it looks like Kiwi has gotten.... some droppings on his beak! Or at least judging from colors: white and green. There is nothing green in current diet and the colors do kinda match ones of the droppings on the bottom of the cage.
Again, I am absolutely not sure if he drank at all for last 2.5 days. There are now 3 different sources of water.

To cockatiels tend to get their beaks in their... droppings? Perhaps it was transfered from a perch? And is there an effective way of cleaning their beaks without actually holding the bird? (I know, silly question, but maybe there are secret ways).

Best regards.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Lol. Without you reaching in and wiping the birds beak, kiwi will have to rub his face on his perches to get it off. 

Does kiwi have toys? Birds will eat droppings if they are nutritionally deficient, but if he doesn't have toys- he could be picking at the droppings for something to do.


----------



## Dragten (Jun 6, 2012)

meaggiedear said:


> Lol. Without you reaching in and wiping the birds beak, kiwi will have to rub his face on his perches to get it off.
> 
> Does kiwi have toys? Birds will eat droppings if they are nutritionally deficient, but if he doesn't have toys- he could be picking at the droppings for something to do.



I see.. Interesting.
He does not have any toys as such at the moment. There are some perches, a ladder and some hanging thing, which I have no name for, which he had sometimes used to get to another perch or the ceiling.

Here is the picture of how the cage looks right now:

The quality isnt the best, but I hope it gives an image of how things are set up.
The reason why there are 2 perches right next to each other is: he was using the plastic one until now. I set up the wooden one so he can get used to it until I remove the old one.

It does makes a lot of sense that he might be bored without toys. I will take a look at the stores to see if I can find something useful. I hesitated to hang too many things up, as he needs some... "jumping space".


ADDED:
Another great relief:

I have had the chance to take a closer look at the darker area on chest, which I doubted to be blood.
It looks like the darker colors are actually on the tip of the feathers, not at their base. So I no longer assume it as blood.


----------



## Dragten (Jun 6, 2012)

Gosh, Im sorry, I just realized that I forgot to link the picture. 
Here it is:
http://imageshack.us/f/21/img0973cq.jpg/

I have giving him 3 small balls to play with for the time being:
2 are made out of hard-pressed cotton (used in doll making) and another one is wooden. Hopefully it can keep him entertained for now.


----------



## Dragten (Jun 6, 2012)

Cockatiels cant eliminate for 4 days, if they hane not been drinking or eating, right?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Food passes quickly through a bird's digestive system, so if he is pooping that means he ate something during the last few hours.


----------



## Dragten (Jun 6, 2012)

tielfan said:


> Food passes quickly through a bird's digestive system, so if he is pooping that means he ate something during the last few hours.


That is great, thank you.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Try to get him some toys if you can. 

We have a pretty extensive thread on how to make your make your own toys too.


----------



## Dragten (Jun 6, 2012)

Trying to do some, Meaggie, thanks.

I have managed to capture this picture, which also made me wonder if this is a normal look for tiel's chest.
http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/9330/img0992b.jpg
Note: his chest does not normally look like that. Could it be caused by perching in a certain position?


Also, side note:
He have been making some clicking sounds with his beak before bed time for 2-3 days. I have read that it might be a sign of happiness. However, he does not do it when I am looking or am close. He does not repeat if I try to mimic the sound.
It sounds like if someone made a clicking sound with their long nails.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

His rib cage seems very prominent, so he might possibly be thin and underweight. You can feel his keel bone (breastbone) to see whether his weight seems appropriate - there's info on how to do it at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=17680 It can be hard for an inexperienced person to judge. You should be able to feel the bone but it shouldn't stick out really far and seem very sharp.


----------



## Dragten (Jun 6, 2012)

tielfan said:


> His rib cage seems very prominent, so he might possibly be thin and underweight. You can feel his keel bone (breastbone) to see whether his weight seems appropriate - there's info on how to do it at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=17680 It can be hard for an inexperienced person to judge. You should be able to feel the bone but it shouldn't stick out really far and seem very sharp.



I will try to do that next time I get the chance.
I do think that he is not eating too much at the moment and Im working on the issue.

Got 2 new toys for him today. Normally for cats, but I imagine he can get fun of them as well:
http://www.petshappyhome.com/media/...8eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/d/o/dog_86-1.jpg
http://s.tidebuy.com/images/product/1/1813/1813643_1_m.jpg


----------

